# Anti Union friends who think you're either stupid or a pawn...



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

One of my very good friends is an ex vet, college educated conservative republican who works as an executive in the private sector. He often pontificates on FB and in person that any cop in a union is either being used or is a pawn for the "pinky ring wearing" union thugs. In a nutshell the argument as follows- most unions endorse democrats who are soft on crime, illegal immigration, capital punsihment, etc and therefore any cop who is a part of said union is either stupid or being used. The other lecture I get is how labor unions are responsible for electing [insert hated politician here] as if being in a union compels us to all vote lockstep with whoever they endorse.

I try explaining that the anti union mouth breathers only look at the National politics side to it and not how being in a union affects our day to day working conditions, rights and job protection. The never see they "local side" of the importance of unions. Yes I dislike that nationals often endorse left wingers but I have yet to see a cop who can blindly and unequivocally TRUST his command and/or city hall to ALWAYS to the do the right thing when it comes to wages and working conditions.

This in turn triggers the aforementioned retort about dems being soft on cop killers and that cop union members should be ashamed to be in an organization that "was responsible" for electing said dem.

The anti union people refuse to concede that there is more to it than National politics.

Our arguments are always good natured but are very frustrating for me nevertheless.

Anyone else have any friends or relatives who think this way???


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

If your friend served in the military, he is a vet. If he used to overcharge for sticking his finger in a cat's ass and now works elsewhere, he is an ex-vet. As to your question, we have some guys in our department that were supporting a mayoral candidate that almost guaranteed a huge loss of pay. That is a pawn. Most of us are republican, or at least independant voters and support the more conservative issues. I think your friend is in need of counseling. Most of my friends and family think the same on most issues. Anyone who disagrees is an idiot and I will not befriend idiots.:smug:


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know why I put ex in front of vet :dunce cap:


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

The problem you describe is the poeple not the mechanism so to speak. If your union is that bad de certify and find another as them doing nothing is the same as not having one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Our union is a one dept union therefore we only get involved in what's good for our members. Your friend is right in some reguards. A couple of years ago the AFL CIO backed a certain mayor canidate who was screwing the fire fighters when the local asked what was up the national said too bad. This mayor was no prize for the PD either so we voted to back his competition. A large statewide PD union backed the guy that was against us. Luckly our guy one.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I belonged to an "association" once that actually went along with different rules for different groups of members. They charged me the same dues though.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not a union guy, ill have to swallow that if I'm offered a job because I won't let it get in my way. I did turn down a part time job at UPS because when I raised objections to being forced to join the teamsters and kickback a portion of my paychecks as "dues" they told me I wasn't allowed to ask questions.
From the outside, to me, it seems like unions only serve two people. Their leaders, than their members. No union has ever done anything on my behalf.....then again, I'm not in one.

I think the concept of unions is a noble one, but at least the big ones appear corrupted by power.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

Union has its good and bad points. The bad is it protects the lazy bums that don't want to do their jobs. However, want to make the same money as the ones that are busting their asses. On the good side, it protects from managment picking on people they just don't like and seem to help in the benefits department. Just my two cents being a former union worker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

OCKS said:


> Our union is a one dept union therefore we only get involved in what's good for our members. Your friend is right in some reguards. A couple of years ago the AFL CIO backed a certain mayor canidate who was screwing the fire fighters when the local asked what was up the national said too bad. This mayor was no prize for the PD either so we voted to back his competition. A large statewide PD union backed the guy that was against us. Luckly our guy one.


My advice to police departments about unions is always to go independent if you're big enough to pull it off. Besides keeping 100% of the dues collected, you can choose what issues are important for you to make noise about/spend money on, the the ultimate authority (executive board) is much more accessible than the e-board of a national union, some of whom won't even know your department when you call them (I had this experience with the IBPO, which sucks ass).

For smaller departments, there seems to be a growing number of larger (but regional, not national) unions like Mass C.O.P. and the New England P.B.A. that seem to be much more receptive that the larger AFL-CIO affiliated national unions.

A police union that has aggressive leadership that's backed by the membership can accomplish some impressive things, I saw it for myself. However, most national unions don't have the interest or stomach to get involved in nasty local issues.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> My advice to police departments about unions is always to go independent if you're big enough to pull it off.


 Exactly. And you don't have to be that big of a group to pull it off.


----------

